# So exactly which networks broadcast in HDTV, and in which format?



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I don't know if this goes into "Broadcasting" or "Programming", so I flipped a coin.

Okay, I'm seeing the "Broadcast in HDTV" on ABC, WB, and I think Fox. I don't recall for UPN (I deleted my _Star Trek: Enterprise_ season pass), and don't watch NBC.

So, for those of us for, for the time being, are HDTV-less, what formats are the networks using? From the various postings, I've heard that CBS uses 1080i, and Fox uses 720p, but is this correct?


----------



## leestoo (Mar 23, 2002)

FAUX uses 480P. It is not HDTV yet. When it does go to HD, I believe ii will be 720P.

CBS and NBC are 1080I

And ABC is 720P. I am not sure of this as my local ABC station is low power and I cannot receive it.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Leestoo is correct. But he left out the "Everyone is 1080i except these". So it goes like this.

480p : Fox
720p : ABC, ESPN-HD, Fox (in the future when they upgrade to HDTV)
1080i: Everyone else. CBS, NBC, WB, HBO, HDNet, SHO, etc..

Most HDTV stbs will convert the channels to output at a specific type. So if your HDTV only has a 1080i compontent input. You set your STB to 1080i and whenever you watch FOX, ABC, or ESPN it will be converted so that you can watch it.


----------

